# Tail Nipping



## FeralWolf

I feel a bit bad on the tardiness of this post. I just recently looked at Birch (ivory doe) and saw that she had multiple little tiny cuts lining her tail! I hoped that it wasn't Juniper (her sister/only cagemate), but what else could it be? I HOPE that I won't have to separate them.

I watched them for a bit, and I saw Juniper biting Birch. It was odd though because a. Birch wasn't complaining/squeaking/moving away, and b. Juniper wasn't doing it in an obviously aggressive way, she was just... nibbling on Birch's tail 

Obviously, this is not acceptable, and I don't know how to correct her behavior. They are so sweet around each other; grooming and sleeping and running and eating together... until Juniper nibbles on Birch's tail. Any ideas on how to fix this issue, and maybe why it's happening?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Maybe it's over-grooming? Some mice (and other rodents) develop a habbit of grooming their cage mate so much that they lose fur or get cuts.


----------



## Frizzle

Is there the possibility of adding another doe into the mix? To distract Juniper from grooming Birch so much?


----------



## andypandy29us

try adding extra toys and tunnels into the cage so they dont get too bored


----------



## FeralWolf

Their cage is full to the limit with toys, I'm afraid. I have to take toys out sometimes because there are so many that they get in the way of the flying saucer.  I would've gotten three does, but I'm living with my mom who said two was the absolute maximum. If it is over grooming, how can I correct it besides getting another doe? (because, unfortunately, this is not an available option for me)


----------



## PPVallhunds

you could try putting something on the tail to make it taste bad see if that helps. however it could be a habbit you may not be able to break. I had a baby who nipped a few times then started nipping tails then one day was sat next to her sister and picked up her tail and started eating it! A friend took her to cull for me (this was befor I lurnt how to do it) but they didn't and bred her instead and they said she was fine, they gave me all the mice a month later and put her in with the other does and she did it again.


----------



## blackbirdmice

This is pretty odd. I've never had over grooming in my line or nipping (these girls were bred by me). If you don't feel comfortable with having Juni anymore I will gladly take her back and reimburse you with another doe. I have an agouti that I think you would like. I leave for vacation august 2nd and come back the 9th. If she is still nibbling by the time I get back I would highly suggest the exchange. I love Juni's personality so she wouldn't be a burden and I could see how the behavior would be affected by introducing her to more dominant does.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Since adding another doe isn't an option, I'd take blackbirdmice up on their offer.


----------



## FeralWolf

blackbirdmice said:


> This is pretty odd. I've never had over grooming in my line or nipping (these girls were bred by me). If you don't feel comfortable with having Juni anymore I will gladly take her back and reimburse you with another doe. I have an agouti that I think you would like. I leave for vacation august 2nd and come back the 9th. If she is still nibbling by the time I get back I would highly suggest the exchange. I love Juni's personality so she wouldn't be a burden and I could see how the behavior would be affected by introducing her to more dominant does.


Oh goodness, I hope it doesn't come to that. I love Juniper.  I wish there was an easier way. I'll keep an eye on her and see if it continues (maybe it's a new development, and not a usual behavior?). Even if I was okay with giving Juniper back  I don't think my mother would drive me that far again.

There is really no way to correct this behavior besides changing up cage mates?


----------



## moustress

It isn't necessarily caused by another mouse. Low humidity can cause irritations, splits in the skin, and the mousie might groom the irritated spots making it worse. Other mousies could try to 'help'. I've only ever had tail nipping among groups of does.


----------



## blackbirdmice

We live in Massachusetts, there's no such thing as low humidity over here! Please let me know how things turn out though and if you do want to make an exchange and get mom to drive you I would be more than happy to plan a day for you to come.


----------



## FeralWolf

They both seem to have calmed down a bit; Birch doesn't have any new cuts, and Juniper seems to be leaving her alone. I put in an additional house and food bowl so they can each have their own set of things to reduce the probability of conflict over space/food. Maybe it's helping?


----------



## blackbirdmice

That's good to hear! So when do I get new pictures?


----------



## FeralWolf

There will be more pictures very soon!  They are both bigger and, hrmm... fatter than when you last saw them.  They are crazy for attention. I am training them to follow my finger so I can teach them more complicated tricks, and I use plain Cheerios as treats, which they absolutely ADORE. Juniper is funny, when I try to get her to follow my finger and the Cheerio, she stops and looks at me like, "Why are you so mean? Just give me the treat already!" And Birch just follows my finger around the cage without fail. I'll make a video and take some pics soon!


----------



## FeralWolf

Here are some pictures: viewtopic.php?f=21&t=15217


----------

